# anyone try and sell a Skyline on Ebay



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I mean damn, it seems like I am trying to sell shit to a cow :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

how many people do you kno that can just throw 7k down?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> how many people do you kno that can just throw 7k down?



not only that, but they are charging outragous prices as well. they charge the same as a fully legalized skyline. only idiots buy cars off ebay.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah but i think those that are at those prices are already legalized?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Why would anyone in their right mind buy a Skyline on eBay? Or really any car for that matter.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

why not? 

personally i dont see a problem with that. Granted it has more availability of scamming someone then does your local newspaper. It is easier to get your car/item viewed by more people

example: my skyline in the paper or on Ebay
i think Ebay, even though it is not selling


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

you're not really going to find a good deal on a car in eBay (in general). When you include shiping, paperwork, etc. plus yeah the ability to get scammed (you SkylineR33gts, of all people should know how easy it is to get ripped off). Plus you're negotiating/buying a car sight-unseen. Moreover, I've noticed that cars tend to get an "enthusiast markup" (the seller knows how much people love a particular car) when on eBay (or on internet forums), which is fine, unless you're looking for a deal. The recycler is where I've seen the most success.


----------



## WILDFIREBLAZING (Apr 27, 2004)

I haven't bought a car off of ebay but i use it 2 purchase alot of other stuff i have not gotten scammed yet thankfully. 

but 4 u guys in the U.S. i'm sorry 4 what u have 2 go thru but down here in the caribbean its easy 2 get a skyline but the parts is a different story. 

my current car 4 my gf a r33 gts and another gts-t on they way their r many sites u can go on and get them 4 about US$1000-$7000 out of japan these cars dont cause big bucks in japan but i guess when trying to legalize it in the U.S. thats where the problem lies


----------

